# Are hiccups normal?



## Halion (Apr 15, 2012)

I have an almost 12 week GSD and he hiccups at least once a day or once every few days. I don't know if it's normal or not as he is my first puppy/dog. It doesn't last but for a good 30 seconds each time. The vet said he's too old for his Bordetella shot and I don't think it's kennel cough, he doesn't sound like he's hacking up anything. Sounds more like a baby when they hiccup.

Any input guys? thanks!!


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

Good question..my nine-week old is hiccuping too! I don't know if much correlation, but my human babies hiccupped alot too! So. .lets hope its normal.

Cute puppy too!!


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

Yes it's normal. My pup gets them all the time and my older min pin (4 years) still gets them occasionally. 

It does seem more prevelant in puppies though


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Yes for puppies, not as much for adult dogs but we have one who still gets them.
Well I mean it's not abnormal but they tend to outgrow them as they get older. Depends on the dog (just like in people).


----------



## Halion (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks guys! I guess I'm just too worrisome, lol.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

My puppy had hiccups a lot. She just turned 7 months and now rarely gets them.


----------



## Nico Pico (Mar 5, 2012)

Our male hiccuped from 8 weeks up until around the age of 6 months. One day, the hiccups just stopped.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

My poodle gives herself hiccups often when she gets really excited  It lasts for 30 seconds or so then goes away, she's 1.5 and still going

I have yet to hear Delgado hiccup


----------



## Molly"s Mom (Apr 18, 2012)

Good to know we're not alone. Molly is 12 weeks and gets hickups at least once every couple days also.


----------



## Skribbles (Jan 11, 2012)

Happened to mine as well. I believe I read somewhere about it strengthening their diaphragm.


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

Yep, for the first 2 weeks we had him (8 - 10 weeks) he hiccuped daily. Now it might be every 2 or 3 days now that he is 12 weeks old.


----------



## Taz820taz (Sep 24, 2020)

thanks guys my 17 wk old GS pup has been hiccuping for the whole 9wks we have had her everyday at least once a day if not twice lol so you all have eased my mind.


----------

